# Translation please: ik heb een paar vragen



## faisal.parwani

Hallo allemaal,
ik begint leren nederlands, ik wil graag de 'Translation in Dutch' voor volgende engels' zinnen.

1:  My dutch is improving.
2:  I am involved in this project 
3:  I passed my exam.
4:  I was failed in my exams.
5:  i want it's translation in dutch.


bedankt

Faisal


----------



## Joannes

faisal.parwani said:


> Hallo allemaal,
> ik begint leren nederlands, ik wil graag de 'Translation in Dutch' voor volgende engels' zinnen.
> *Ik begin Nederlands te leren. Ik wil graag de Nederlandse vertaling voor de volgende Engelse zinnen.*
> 
> 1: My dutch is improving.
> 2: I am involved in this project
> 3: I passed my exam.
> 4: I was failed in my exams.
> 5: i want it's translation in dutch.
> 
> 
> bedankt
> 
> Faisal


Dag Faisal, welkom!

1: Mijn Nederlands verbetert.
2: Ik ben betrokken bij dit project. (Depending on the context, another translation may be better / necessary.)
3: Ik was erdoor op mijn examen.
4: Ik was gebuisd op mijn examen(s).
5: Ik wil de Nederlandse vertaling. (If this is a request, this is probably a bit too direct.)


----------



## Lopes

faisal.parwani said:


> Hallo allemaal,
> Ik begint leren *N*ederlands *te leren*, ik wil graag de 'Translation in Dutch' voor *de *volgende *E*ngels*e* zinnen.
> 
> 1:  My dutch is improving.
> 2:  I am involved in this project
> 3:  I passed my exam.
> 4:  I was failed in my exams.
> 5:  i want it's translation in dutch.
> 
> 
> bedankt
> 
> Faisal



Hallo, 

1. Mijn Nederlands wordt/gaat beter.
2. Ik ben betrokken bij dit project/ Ik doe mee aan dit project.
3. Ik heb mijn examen gehaald/ Ik ben geslaagd voor mijn examen.
4. Ik ben gezakt voor mijn examens. 
5. Ik wil de vertaling ervan in het Nederlands.


----------



## Lopes

Ah, Joannes was me voor. Nou heb je een Vlaamse en een Nederlandse vertaling


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> 4. Ik ben gezakt voor mijn examens.


 
Juist, *buizen* gebruiken ze zo niet in het noorden, zeker?


----------



## Lopes

Nee, dat lezen wij Hollanders enkel in boeken van Herman Brusselmans


----------



## faisal.parwani

Bedankt allemaal

krijk heel goed response,

nu ik will bel regular visitor van dit forum.


----------



## Joannes

faisal.parwani said:


> Bedankt allemaal
> 
> *ik* krijk *krijg* heel goed*e* response,
> 
> nu ik will *wil ik* (inversie omdat je *nu *voorop zet) bel (bedoel je *be*? dan is het *zijn*, hier helemaal op het einde van de zin te plaatsen) regular visitor (regelmatige bezoeker ) van dit forum.


 
Blij dat we je konden overtuigen!


----------



## Frank06

Hoi Faisal

Welcome to the Dutch Forum!

May I point out some erros others didn't mention in the thread.
In Dutch, as in English, we start a sentence with a capital. Also names of countries, languages and adjectives derived from country names have a capital.

You can read more on this here (Rules/FAQ) and in the Dutch Forum Rules (especially #6).

Khoda hafez,

Frank
Moderator Dutch Forum



faisal.parwani said:


> Hallo allemaal,
> Ik begin Nederlands te leren , ik wil graag de 'Translation in Dutch' voor volgende Engelse zinnen.
> 
> 1:  My Dutch is improving.
> 2:  I am involved in this project
> 3:  I passed my exam.
> 4:  I failed my exams.
> 5: I want it's translation in dutch.
> 
> Bedankt
> 
> Faisal


----------

